

Why Berlin for start-ups? - bergie
http://hackful.com/posts/243

======
bergie
The 'Moving to Berlin' guide referred in that thread is actually pretty good:

[http://needleberlin.com/2011/12/09/moving-to-berlin-the-
need...](http://needleberlin.com/2011/12/09/moving-to-berlin-the-needle-
guide-2012-edition/)

